# My first 3D TV??



## Sam22 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am in a market to get my first 3D TV soon. May be in an week or so. The models I have in consideration are 

a)Sony HX series
b) LG LM series
c)Samsung ES series

But I think the active glasses from Sony and Samsung may be great disadvantage for me. No doubt Sony has a very good Picture quality.
Also I would be using the TV for high speed gaming as well so refresh rate is also into consideration.
What's your take Guyz?


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 1, 2012)

i recently been to one of LG dealer nearby my home and he showed me a demo of LG 3D tv.. the results was amazing.. what a quality.. i just loved it.. i went there to check 42inch LED tv but after seeing this 3D tv of lg.. my choice have changed but i have little budget issue so can't get that one..

He showed me 3D in two tvs.. one was of 42inch and other one must be 55inch(i didn't check the size) but the result was amazing.. and also, he showed me dual 2D and 3D viewing from two different glass which was amazing.. one person can see 3D and other one can see 2D also! i liked that feature.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 1, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> i recently been to one of LG dealer nearby my home and he showed me a demo of LG 3D tv.. the results was amazing.. what a quality.. i just loved it.. i went there to check 42inch LED tv but after seeing this 3D tv of lg.. my choice have changed but i have little budget issue so can't get that one..
> 
> He showed me 3D in two tvs.. *one was of 42inch and other one must be 55inch*(i didn't check the size) but the result was amazing.. and also, he showed me dual 2D and 3D viewing from two different glass which was amazing.. one person can see 3D and other one can see 2D also! i liked that feature.



What according to you would be the best one? 42 inch or 55 inch??


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 1, 2012)

Demo all the TVs yourself. If you don't feel much difference in 3D performance between HX850 and LG, then get the HX850 as it has a 240Hz panel/Motionflow 800hz, much better black levels,color accuracy and overall picture dynamics. 

Read these reviews first.

Sony Bravia KDL-40HX853: Full Review
Sony KDL40HX853/ KDL-40HX853 (HX853) 3D LED TV Review
Sony KDL-55HX853 review from the experts at whathifi.com
Sony HX853 (KDL-55HX853) 3D LED LCD TV Review | AVForums.com - UK Online
Sony Bravia 46-inch KDL-46HX853 LED TV review - Pocket-lint
Sony Bravia KDL-46HX853 review (KDL-55HX853) | Expert Reviews
Sony KDL-46HX853 review | Plasma and lcd tvs Reviews | TechRadar
Sony KDL-40HX853 review - TV - Trusted Reviews
Sony KDL-46HX850 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
Sony KDL-55HX850 3D LCD HDTV | Home Theater
Review: Sony KDL-46HX850 LED Internet TV
TV of the Year | T3 Gadget Awards 2012
Televisions 2012 winner - What Hi-Fi? Sound and Vision Awards | whathifi.com


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 1, 2012)

@randomuser111... But he said that he would be gaming, If i remember well.. 
That means you will be easily watching it over an hour or two... That means, if u get an active set, you'll be seriously having headache n other problems.. I think passive 3D is best suited for you..


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 1, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Demo all the TVs yourself. If you don't feel much difference in 3D performance between HX850 and LG, then get the HX850 as it has a 240Hz panel/Motionflow 800hz, much better black levels,color accuracy and overall picture dynamics.
> 
> Read these reviews first.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info but can you please highlight some other brands as well..



V2IBH2V said:


> @randomuser111... But he said that he would be gaming, If i remember well..
> That means you will be easily watching it over an hour or two... That means, if u get an active set, you'll be seriously having headache n other problems.. I think passive 3D is best suited for you..



yeah, Being a game lover, I will be using the Tv for gaming for quite long time.



V2IBH2V said:


> @randomuser111... But he said that he would be gaming, If i remember well..
> That means you will be easily watching it over an hour or two... That means, if u get an active set, you'll be seriously having headache n other problems.. I think passive 3D is best suited for you..



yeah, Being a game lover, I will be using the Tv for gaming for quite long time.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 1, 2012)

And that will be deciding factor for u!..
IMO, Sony HX850 will be great with high refresh rate, good contrast ratio, better PQ, etc..

LG LM6500 onwards, the quality is quite good.
My personal fav, LM7600 has a PQ quality better than the flagship LM9600 (something of 9-series  )..!!

The Choice entirely depends on you!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 1, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I am in a market to get my first 3D TV soon. May be in an week or so. The models I have in consideration are
> 
> a)Sony HX series
> b) LG LM series
> ...



Do you have a budget?  What about screen size?  You should not arbitrarily decide which screen size to get because the size you need will be entirely dependent on how far from the TV you will be using it.  For example, if you're only going to sit two metres from the TV, there's no point in getting a 55 inch TV.  In this case, a 42 inch TV would be the most appropriate.  You should sit 4-4.5 meters away from a 55 inch TV.

Aside from the size, if you are into gaming, I would highly suggest that you look into the LM6700 or LM7600.  These TVs will be perfect for your gaming needs.

Let me know if you have any more questions!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!

EDIT: I messed up the numbers a little bit.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 1, 2012)

LG set has some high input lag, so if you are gonna use the TV for competitive gaming you should keep this in mind.

_The LG 55LM760T further suffers with a more familiar LG problem: input lag. We measured a 68ms delay between pictures arriving into the TV and them finally appearing onscreen which, while actually not as high as some previous LG TVs, is still potentially enough to negatively impact your gaming performance with some types of game. _

LG 55LM760T - 3D and Verdict


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 4, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> And that will be deciding factor for u!..
> IMO, Sony HX850 will be great with high refresh rate, good contrast ratio, better PQ, etc..
> 
> LG LM6500 onwards, the quality is quite good.
> ...



I am aware of the amazing picture quality in Sony HX series.
What's your take on LM7600? 
Is it worth the price???



LGWRSherlock said:


> Do you have a budget?  What about screen size?  You should not arbitrarily decide which screen size to get because the size you need will be entirely dependent on how far from the TV you will be using it.  For example, if you're only going to sit two metres from the TV, there's no point in getting a 55 inch TV.  In this case, a 42 inch TV would be the most appropriate.  You should sit 4-4.5 meters away from a 55 inch TV.
> 
> Aside from the size, if you are into gaming, I would highly suggest that you look into the LM6700 or LM7600.  These TVs will be perfect for your gaming needs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply WR sherlock.
As far as the screen size is concerned, I am thinking to get it around 47" or 55". Though going for a 55" will cost me too much so I had to look into this as well.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 4, 2012)

@Sam22... I guess.. Yes.. LM7600 is definitely worth its price.. If you can get it with some discount, you are at a profit, man!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 5, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> @Sam22... I guess.. Yes.. LM7600 is definitely worth its price.. If you can get it with some discount, you are at a profit, man!



Visited a LG shoppe located near my home in Laxmi Nagar(Delhi). LM7600 wasn't in the stock there so wasn't able to get the demo of the same. Got a look at LM6200 and LM6400 and they were quite good.
The salesguy present in the shop also told me about the current offers available on the LG 3D TV but wasn't able to tell the more details in brief as he said the concerned guy for this is on leave today.
I am still to get the demo of Samsung and sony before i make my final call..


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 5, 2012)

If your budget allows then there is no better option than Sony HX850, or you can have a look at the LG 3D TVs.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If your budget allows then there is no better option than Sony HX850, or you can have a look at the LG 3D TVs.



I don't know much about Sony HX850...I will get a demo of it soon as well..What advantage it has over other brands?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I don't know much about Sony HX850...I will get a demo of it soon as well..What advantage it has over other brands?



HX850 is the best led t.v out there after hx950 with black levels comparable to a plasma like ST50, also a very high refresh rate and mci though its pricey but worth it


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Me being from Delhi too would suggest to go to malls and try jumbo , croma, next e stores for comparing televisions there you can really see the differences and play with them. I believe V3S nearest to you does not have 1 such store


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 5, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Me being from Delhi too would suggest to go to malls and try jumbo , croma, next e stores for comparing televisions there you can really see the differences and play with them. I believe V3S nearest to you does not have 1 such store



Yeah..I visited the v3s mall yesterday but unfortunately they just have some LEDS in their Store not a single 3D.
I am planning to visit GIP this saturday..


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Yeah..I visited the v3s mall yesterday but unfortunately they just have some LEDS in their Store not a single 3D.
> I am planning to visit GIP this saturday..



Great gip has it all do go to hometown and jumbo


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2012)

For 3D tvs Lg LM6200 and LM6400 are best bang for bucks.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 5, 2012)

Minion said:


> For 3D tvs Lg LM6200 and LM6400 are best bang for bucks.




LM6700? & LM7600?


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 6, 2012)

Minion said:


> For 3D tvs Lg LM6200 and LM6400 are best bang for bucks.



I have taken the demo of LM6200 and LM6400 at a LG shoppe recently and I think they are pretty good.
I am hearing a lot about Sony HX series these days so m waiting to get a demo of the same and then will make a final call.


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I have taken the demo of LM6200 and LM6400 at a LG shoppe recently and I think they are pretty good.
> I am hearing a lot about Sony HX series these days so m waiting to get a demo of the same and then will make a final call.



Perform good but costly too.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 7, 2012)

Minion said:


> Perform good but costly too.



Sony or LG ???


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2012)

^^Sony HX850.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 8, 2012)

I have recently compared HX850 with a couple of other sets(tvs), and it is just outstanding, nothing beats it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 8, 2012)

^
Thanks for the appreciation Mr.aroraanant


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2012)

@Sam22: Sony HX850 is excellent but do remember that its Active 3D


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 8, 2012)

But the motion sensing and voice recognition is samsung is also very good and considering that sony doesn't supports all formats but samsung does, samsung attracts a lot of customers......


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 8, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> But the motion sensing and voice recognition is samsung is also very good and considering that sony doesn't supports all formats but samsung does, samsung attracts a lot of customers......



The Motion Control is not very good....

When I say that the motion sensing is not very good at all, I say this NOT because I'm an LG Rep, but because I've tried it out myself and it's all just gimmicks.  Honestly.  Then to add fuel to the fire, not all applications even support the Motion Control -- namely Facebook.  There's also a lot of lag, and a lot of trouble trying to get the TV to recognize your hand.  Oh, and you have to be literally right in front of the TV to get it work properly.  Perhaps I'll show you what I mean through a video....

Now, let me put my LG Rep hat back on....

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 8, 2012)

^

Agree LG WR man


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 9, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> The Motion Control is not very good....
> 
> When I say that the motion sensing is not very good at all, I say this NOT because I'm an LG Rep, but because I've tried it out myself and it's all just gimmicks.  Honestly.  Then to add fuel to the fire, not all applications even support the Motion Control -- namely Facebook.  There's also a lot of lag, and a lot of trouble trying to get the TV to recognize your hand.  Oh, and you have to be literally right in front of the TV to get it work properly.  Perhaps I'll show you what I mean through a video....
> 
> ...



Well thanks for sharing the info.
Now that means samsung is good only in one field that it supports almost all video formats which sony doesn't like mkv.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 9, 2012)

LGWRMan seems like a really nice fair rep. 

Gre, Have you seen Sony HX850 ? What are your thoughts about its PQ ?


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I have recently compared HX850 with a couple of other sets(tvs), and it is just outstanding, nothing beats it.



but how to deal with the active tech used in Sony HX850???



aroraanant said:


> Well thanks for sharing the info.
> Now that means samsung is good only in one field that it supports almost all video formats which sony doesn't like mkv.



What about LG?? Does it supports all formats??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> but how to deal with the active tech used in Sony HX850???



can't deal with Active...if u r ok with it then buy HX850...but do some hands on before buying


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> can't deal with Active...if u r ok with it then buy HX850...but do some hands on before buying



What i mean is here is that I have been hearing a lot about the flicker and headache problem in active 3 sets so was just a bit curios. 
Yeah, I will be doing a bit of hands on experience before getting the final one..
What's your take on HX850....Have you experinced that?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

well I had a demo once with Active 3D it was awesome but I haven't any live experience with Passive..
but right if I were u I wud go for Passive 3D


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> well I had a demo once with Active 3D it was awesome but I haven't any live experience with Passive..
> but right if I were u I wud go for Passive 3D



I have three brands in consideration.
a) Samsung ( active tech).
b) Sony ( active tech).
c) LG ( Passive tech).

Is there any brand which i should consider for?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 9, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> LGWRMan seems like a really nice fair rep.



Thanks!  I do my best to be as unbiased as possible (a little ironic, I know).



Sam22 said:


> What about LG?? Does it supports all formats??



LG supports .avi files, which are generally DivX and XviD, and MKV files!  So pretty much, it will play most files you throw at it.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Sam22 

I'm sorry but what do you mean by "deal" with Active 3D. As I've said before, last year there was quite a big gap in 3D performance between Passive 3D sets and Active 3D sets. Active sets had lot of flickering and were just not that comfortable. But this year the gap is very little. Passive 3D is still slightly better but only for those few people who cannot tolerate Active 3D. You just demo HX850 3D once and see what you think

There are reviews that have rated HX850 3D performance above Passive 3D LG Tvs

Though yes, glasses are considerably more expensive than Passive. So if you have a large family then Passive should be preferred as one Sony 3D glasses cost 3.5k. You do get 2 glasses free with the TV but if you have like 6 or more people at home then buying 4 more 3D glasses will set you back by about 14k. Whereas in LG you get 6 glasses free I guess. And additional ones cost Rs.1000 for two or something

So Passive 3D is more cost effective, but in performance not much difference.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 9, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @Sam22
> 
> I'm sorry but what do you mean by "deal" with Active 3D. As I've said before, last year there was quite a big gap in 3D performance between Passive 3D sets and Active 3D sets. Active sets had lot of flickering and were just not that comfortable. But this year the gap is very little. Passive 3D is still slightly better but only for those few people who cannot tolerate Active 3D. You just demo HX850 3D once and see what you think
> 
> There are reviews that have rated HX850 3D performance above Passive 3D LG Tvs



oh,,,I know that active sets have became a lot better than what they used to be last year but don't they still lack in terms of battery being used and flicker at times as well.

Can you throw us the URL for HX850 being rated above LG passive sets so that i can enhance my knowledge in a more better way.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 10, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I have three brands in consideration.
> a) Samsung ( active tech).
> b) Sony ( active tech).
> c) LG ( Passive tech).
> ...


Don't consider Samsung in case of high end 3D sets.

Apart from that, though HX850 uses active tech still it is the best out there, I think you should visit a local showroom near you then only you will realise the difference.



randomuser111 said:


> LGWRMan seems like a really nice fair rep.



Thats pretty true.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

If you really plan to buy a 3D TV, now is a good time, since LG 3D TV and Sony Bravia are offering good Diwali deals. Check it out in this thread Festival Offers


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 13, 2012)

ashutosh_jain said:


> If you really plan to buy a 3D TV, now is a good time, since LG 3D TV and Sony Bravia are offering good Diwali deals. Check it out in this thread Festival Offers



I had noticed that the Diwali offer given by all the brands as for now but my main concern is for PQ and also they shouldn't be any flicker or crosstalk while viewing 3D content,,,


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 13, 2012)

^

Only if you go to showrooms and demo  will your search come to an end.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 19, 2012)

My suggestion would be LG 42LM6400. Reason - best combination of 3D tech (passive), features and price (around 80K - with some Delhi dealers). And if after a few years, 3D TVs really go out of fashion, you will not feel the pinch. On the other hand, if 3D TV really picks up, you will still not feel bad about replacing it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

also many of the members here bought LG 3D TV recently u can ask them for details and feedback


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 22, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> also many of the members here bought LG 3D TV recently u can ask them for details and feedback



yeah, I had observed that many of the TGF members have bought 3D Tv from LG..thinking to get their feedback for their TV's before proceeding to some model.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 22, 2012)

All that is fine but most importantly you should trust your own eyes. Compare all the sets you have shortlisted first. Dont base your decision on suggestions by other people


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 22, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> All that is fine but most importantly you should trust your own eyes. Compare all the sets you have shortlisted first. Dont base your decision on suggestions by other people



I could not agree more!  Reviews from other people should only be used as a guide.  It's like trying different flavors of ice cream.  There will be a bunch of flavors that your friends absolutely recommend you.  And from those bunch, perhaps the majority you may like, but there will definitely be some that you don't like.  And most of all, you won't know what it tastes like until you've tried it yourself!  That is why all half-way decent ice cream shops let you try different flavors before you buy it.  

Okay, I have this incredible urge for some ice cream now.

LG WRman Sherlock, out (for some ice cream)!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 22, 2012)

^

Share some with us too  Don't eat alone


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 22, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> All that is fine but most importantly you should trust your own eyes. Compare all the sets you have shortlisted first. Dont base your decision on suggestions by other people



yeah....i understand this point...I just wanted to get the post usage reviews of their Tv's...


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 23, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> All that is fine but most importantly you should trust your own eyes. Compare all the sets you have shortlisted first. Dont base your decision on suggestions by other people



Totally agree with this...


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am in a final stage to get the TV. It's going to be either LM7600 or Sony HX850....
throw up your suggestions now...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I am in a final stage to get the TV. It's going to be either LM7600 or Sony HX850....
> throw up your suggestions now...



Before anything, I have a couple of questions for you: How often will you be watching movies in 3D, and how much in 2D?  How important is 3D picture quality for you?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Before anything, I have a couple of questions for you: How often will you be watching movies in 3D, and how much in 2D?  How important is 3D picture quality for you?
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Well, You too might be knowing that We don't have much 3D contents as for now but yeah I do enjoy watching movies in 3D. Movies like Avatar, Life if Pi looks awesome in 3D. 
Though my primary focus would be on watching 2D contents only so I am looking for something which can be deliver good PQ in 2D and in 3D as well.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 27, 2012)

^

Then HX850 no doubt. Multiple TV of the year awards. Nuff said. 

But have you even seen the HX850 in person ? If not, go do that ASAP. And also compare similar models from Samsung, LG, Philips etc.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

No, i haven't seen the HX850 in person till date but I am thinking to take a demo of it pretty soon....


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 28, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Well, You too might be knowing that We don't have much 3D contents as for now but yeah I do enjoy watching movies in 3D. Movies like Avatar, Life if Pi looks awesome in 3D.
> Though my primary focus would be on watching 2D contents only so I am looking for something which can be deliver good PQ in 2D and in 3D as well.



I just wanted to throw a line out for the LG LM7600 and mention that the LM7600 is definitely a very good all-round performer.  While the other TV you were looking at may specialize in 2D picture, the LM7600 is definitely no slouch on the 2D PQ either.  There are many reviews about the LM7600 saying it has good picture quality:

LG 47LM7600 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
LG LM7600 - reviews - TVs - none - PC World Australia

These are just two of them.  Things to note are the 3D picture quality as well as the Smart TV features, which are both very good.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 29, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I just wanted to throw a line out for the LG LM7600 and mention that the LM7600 is definitely a very good all-round performer.  While the other TV you were looking at may specialize in 2D picture, the LM7600 is definitely no slouch on the 2D PQ either.  There are many reviews about the LM7600 saying it has good picture quality:
> 
> LG 47LM7600 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
> LG LM7600 - reviews - TVs - none - PC World Australia
> ...



I am aware of the fact that LM7600 is on one of the TV's which you can never black out from the list. 
What about LM6690? Can you throw some light on this TV????


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 29, 2012)

Also keep in mind if you are into competitive gaming, you should avoid LG models as they have higher input lag. HX850 is 3 times faster than LM7600/8600/9600. 

If you are just casual gamer then nothing much to worry


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Also keep in mind if you are into competitive gaming, you should avoid LG models as they have higher input lag. HX850 is 3 times faster than LM7600/8600/9600.
> 
> If you are just casual gamer then nothing much to worry



Yes, the LG models do have some input lag, but it is not as much as you may think.  The LM7600 is rated at around 30-40 ms, which is still fairly decent for gaming.  The HX850 has 28-32 ms, which is better, but not by much.  If you're a competitive gamer, you have no choice but to go with a plasma anyways because they have the least amount of input lag (aside from a CRT).  However, then you can get problems with image retention if you play very often (those static HUDs!), and that's never fun.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!

PS: You can read reviews on both TVs here (it's where I found the exact input lag numbers):
LM7600: LG LM7600 / LM760T review - FlatpanelsHD
HX850: Sony HX850 (HX853) review - FlatpanelsHD

From my experience, this website does very comprehensive reviews.  Check it out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 30, 2012)

There are some sites that measured 100ms, thats thrice as much lag as HX850's 30ms. 

Anyway, get a demo asap. If you care about picture quality then HX850 is a no brainer. It produces better picture quality than LG LM9600 flagship model even, so comparing it with LM7600 is not even fair. 

If you are a fan of LG then you can get LG of course. LM7600 is a very good tv but not in the same league as HX850.

Or if you want the 2D picture quality of HX850 yet don't want to miss passive 3D then wait till April next year. Sony 2013 bravia range will use passive 3D.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> There are some sites that measured 100ms, thats thrice as much lag as HX850's 30ms.
> 
> Anyway, get a demo asap. If you care about picture quality then HX850 is a no brainer. It produces better picture quality than LG LM9600 flagship model even, so comparing it with LM7600 is not even fair.
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of LG or what so ever brand but I noticed that there are so many users who have got LG 3D TV in recent times and they are giving positive feedback from them.
The same holds true for Sony Hx850 as well, so that's the only reason that I am not able to decide which among the two to go for.
I am gonna spend huge money so I don't wanna regret for my decision after getting the TV.

Hey Sherlock Can you please tell me something about this TV.. Never Heard about this....
*tech2.in.com/news/3d-tvs/lg-announces-tm2792-cinema-3d-tv/392802


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 30, 2012)

^

I don't think you would wanna buy 27 inch 3D TV ???? That model is a 27 inch TV/monitor


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, as randomuser 111 has said, that is a "personal' smart TV, meaning the size is a smaller.  That model is a 27 inch.  I do no believe that would be ideal for your living room.  Perhaps for your bedroom it will be okay.

But if you want more information about this TV anyway, let me know!  I'll be happy to answer any questions for you.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 30, 2012)

^

It's not available in India, right ?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 30, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> It's not available in India, right ?



No, it is currently only available in European markets, I believe.  However, I have no reason to believe why it will NOT be launched in India.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 4, 2012)

ok, Finally I had decided to get the Sony HX850 this week. I think there is no other brand model which can compete with the PQ of Sony.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> ok, Finally I had decided to get the Sony HX850 this week. I think there is no other brand model which can compete with the PQ of Sony.



Congratulations!  I am happy that you were finally able to decide on what TV you want!  Make sure you update us with pictures and such!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> ok, Finally I had decided to get the Sony HX850 this week. I think there is no other brand model which can compete with the PQ of Sony.



So you finally did demo it 

Share your demo experience and also which other TV sets you compared it with.

Though I must say I'm really surprised you decided to get the HX850 finally. I always thought you will get LG only as you seem to like LG a lot and also you yourself recommended LG TVs mostly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> ok, Finally I had decided to get the Sony HX850 this week. I think there is no other brand model which can compete with the PQ of Sony.


Congrats...do post the cost and pics


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 5, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Congratulations!  I am happy that you were finally able to decide on what TV you want!  Make sure you update us with pictures and such!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks WRSherlock.....Thanks for letting me so many tech details of every Tv.
I will surely post the pics once I get the TV.



randomuser111 said:


> So you finally did demo it
> 
> Share your demo experience and also which other TV sets you compared it with.
> 
> Though I must say I'm really surprised you decided to get the HX850 finally. I always thought you will get LG only as you seem to like LG a lot and also you yourself recommended LG TVs mostly.



Yes, I did deomed it and The PQ of the TV was very stunning.
I can understand your amazement that I am going for Sony. I like LG because of the flicker free Passive tech and they are a bit cheaper than Sony as well.
I hope, I don't experience any flicker once i get my sony HX850..


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 5, 2012)

You didnt demo HX850 3D performance??


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 5, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> You didnt demo HX850 3D performance??



I did demoed the  3D performance wearing the active shutter glasses and found them to be quite light weighted.
Since I demoed it only for 10 minutes so I am not sure that whether i would get flickering while watching it for long hours.
Keeping my finger's crossed...


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 6, 2012)

Unless you plan to watch 3D more than 5 hours per day, there is nothing to worry 

Which size you going for ? 40/46/55 ? And what deal are you getting


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Unless you plan to watch 3D more than 5 hours per day, there is nothing to worry
> 
> Which size you going for ? 40/46/55 ? And what deal are you getting



I am going for 46"..


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great !!! 

When are you getting it ? Will be waiting for your detailed impressions and pics


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Great !!!
> 
> When are you getting it ? Will be waiting for your detailed impressions and pics



I hope by this saturday.....I am surely gonna update the pics of the same once i get it.


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Woooooooooooo,,,,Finally got the Sony HX850 yesterday...
Will be uploading the pics soon,,,
stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^ congratulations......waiting for the pics.. Total damage????


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW cool 

Anxiously waiting for your next post


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 17, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^^ congratulations......waiting for the pics.. Total damage????



Thanks..The total damage being 1,15,00 INR...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Thanks..The total damage being 1,15,00 INR...



Congratulations on the purchase of your new TV!  I am excited for you!  Have you set up your TV yet?  Have you tested it out?  How do you like it?  Just a couple of preliminary questions before you go all out on the details when you make your full review.  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 19, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Unless you plan to watch 3D more than 5 hours per day, there is nothing to worry
> 
> Which size you going for ? 40/46/55 ? And what deal are you getting



Passive 3D Tv or active 3D TV - flicker free 3D glasses or active shutter glasses - it doesn't matter - it is simply not possible to watch (in 3D) a 3D TV for 5 hours in a day. In fact, even passive 3D TV makers - like LG - advise in their manuals to avoid watching for more than 30-45 minutes at a stretch. If you are sensitive to flicker, active 3D is simply ruled out - you wouldn't be able to watch it even for 5 minutes. And remember, different persons react differently to flicker - so you may not feel it, while your brother may be hugely bothered by it. 

@sam22 - Congratulations on your purchase - you got a good TV for yourself. Do post your experiences about it.


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 24, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Congratulations on the purchase of your new TV!  I am excited for you!  Have you set up your TV yet?  Have you tested it out?  How do you like it?  Just a couple of preliminary questions before you go all out on the details when you make your full review.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks a lot Sherlock, I know you might be a bit sad that I didn't bought a LG 3D TV but i would like to give you a small suggestion that please ask LG to work on Picture Quality factor a bit..

*A Short Experience till date with Sony HX850*

The 2D picture quality on the TV is just amazing, though i still have to watch a 3D movie on it. I am not able to explore much about the TV till date as my BOSS isn't allowing me to do so, I think I would take a full review of it on 25th..
Till then, Just keep Guessing


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 24, 2012)

^

Boss = Wifey? 

BTW HX850 won yet another TV of the year Award - HDTVTest LED TV of the year. 

P.S. Sam, you copied my suggestion to LGSherlock !!!!!!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 24, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> *Boss = Wifey?*
> 
> ...



lol.....I think you know the pain when you are working in a private sector....Oh Good to know about HX850..
I didn't saw that you gave this suggestion to sam as well


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 24, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Thanks a lot Sherlock, I know you might be a bit sad that I didn't bought a LG 3D TV but i would like to give you a small suggestion that please ask LG to work on Picture Quality factor a bit..
> 
> *A Short Experience till date with Sony HX850*
> 
> ...



No worries!  I am not heartbroken or anything of the sort.  I am glad that you are happy with your purchase!  Maybe since you will have a bit of time since you will have off tomorrow for Christmas you will be able to give us an update on your TV!

In any case, LG has a lot of new surprises in store for 2013!  Just wait and see!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats Sam..njoy Active 3D


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations bro...
You actually own the beast.


----------

